# Pressure Washers



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm going to get a new pressure washer. Was using a 2500 psi..
This one looks pretty good. It's 3000 PSI. Looks good to me!
What you guys think?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

That'll work!!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks fine to me!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You guys got any pressure washers? I've had the same one above but in a 2500 PSI. it's worked really well. Cleaning concrete can be addictive.
I use it mainly to clean the brute as soon as I get home from a ride then i put her back in the shop.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont have one but i borrow one like this sometimes, real good but a bit pricey

I think its 3500 psi, Honda powered, Cat oil lubed pump


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I want one but don't have one. The one you have pictured looks nice.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

thats a nice pressure washer


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Heck Yeah.....thats Nice..


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

If your in it for the long haul it may be well worth it to get something powered by Honda or I hear the Subaru one are nice, and the Cat pump for sure...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

really just looking for comsumer grade. Occasional use maybe twice a month for 20 minutes per use. 
And MAYBE the yearly clean of all the concrete and exterior vinyl siding.
I learned a lot from http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/

By the way, Welcome to the forum, DjScrimm.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Great to be here. I actually used one of those Troy Bilt the other day at a friends house..... I can say it got the job done alright, the second strongest tip was on it. I cant remember red or yellow, but it did alright. It couldn't get the baked stuff off the exhaust and what not, but I imagine their "extreme" tip or 0 would take that off. Also tried to get all the mold off his vinyl siding and it did nothing, once again, Maybe the stronger bit would work. Wish I would have tested that out so I could help ya. Also, i don't know what the Troy Bilt one cost But....

another friend of mine just purchased a RIGID from home depot with subaru engine and cat pump for something like $600-650 I believe. This one works great, just like the $900-1200 professional ones I have used in the past.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

That looks like something i need but for the frequency of use i cant justify the cost.
i'd suuure love to have one like that though!


----------



## black420 (Jan 4, 2009)

i think you should get anything with a briggs & stratton motor on it...could be cuz me and bruteman work there though..lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like briggs and stratton. they power 99% of the go-karts in this country!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> i like briggs and stratton. they power 99% of the go-karts in this country!


yes they do and soon one on ice in MN.lol

I have a broiler on mine its got a sad 1500 psi pump on it for now but the industrial 3500 psi pump is siting next to it. Now if I can find a little diesel to spin it ill be set. Well maybe ill need the drive off a snow-blower to get it around. lol


----------

